# Johnson Creek meeting 2/25



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

The Johnson Creek Protection Group annual meeting is to take place Monday Feb. 25, 2002, 7pm at the Northville High School. The meeting will take place in the cafeteria. 

Come and hear a summary of last years accomplishments as well as an outline of this years goals and objectives. I am told refreshments will be served. 

Come and find out how you can play a part in the protection and restoration of this unique resource. 

an added bonus...meet the DEQ staff people who review construction projects in western wayne county. (sorry, thats me) 
I would love to speak with some of the people who fish this stream regulary. The best chance the Johnson has is to publicize its existance and uniqueness...hope to see you there..andy


----------



## PW (Apr 2, 2000)

Thanks for the info, andy.

Steve, maybe make this announcment a sticky?


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Awesome!!

I need directions to the school. Looking forward to meeting some of you.


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

ahartz,
Is that the New Northville High School? Maybe the old one is a junior high or something now.

Ypsi,
Take M-14 E towards Plymouth. Get off at Beck Rd. Go North (left) on Beck Rd. Take that up to Six Mile. Take a right on Six Mile (East). You can't miss it. Big beautiful new school sitting out were farm land used to be amongst half million dollar homes. Very easy to get there from the Ann Arbor / Ypsi area.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Thanks T-Bone.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

I work in the area and fish whenever I get the chance. Unfortunately I have never had the opportunity to fish Johnson creek. I didn't even know it was there 'til about 2 years ago. Because of this I will not be able to offer any input at the meeting, but would still like to attend to show my support, meet those concerned with the future of Johnson creek(and surrounding habitat), and possibly meet other members of this site.

Thanks for the directions.

Rupe


----------



## Fishin' Impossible (Feb 13, 2002)

ahartz,

I go to the new high school right now,
do you know what room the meeting is going to be held in?

Thanks


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

The cafeteria is where the event will take place....come see me at the DEQ booth..andy


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

The little red "service engine" light keeps lighting up when I get my truck on the road for more than a few miles. I'll be there in spirit.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

Very exciting meeting. About 100 people present and many exhibits. Two Michigan Representatives and a Senator. Sounds like they are going to push to make Johnson Creek a trout stream in the next couple of months in the State Congress. This would be the extra 12 miles ammended to the 100 miles of designated trout stream. This is in effort to protect the current habitat along the stream in the face of development.
Friends of the Rouge were also present and are making Johnson Creek a priority for conservation.
The next Johnson Creek day will be in May. The next meeting is the third Monday in March.


----------



## PW (Apr 2, 2000)

A very impressive gathering. The JCPG really has accomplished a lot. I live along another SE Mich. coldwater creekshed (not stocked w/ trout), and I wish our local creek protection group could have the kind of pull that that the JCPG has. I did come away with some ideas...


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Hey this sounds great. Wish I could have made the meeting but I am still not moving too fast. By adding this the the existing 100 miles do you mean they are considering making it flies only water? I would find this hard to believe, but any legislation on this creek would help it's dire condition right now.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

PW, 

Check your PM.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

They did not specify or state flies only. The only terminology was trout stream implying that it had protected status.

BTW, 21 and 22" browns were caught last year. There is also evidence the fish are reproducing in the stream.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The 21 and 22" inch trout don't surprize me... I've tangled with them out there. As for the trout stream designation, I don't understand that, as I thought it already was designated as a trout stream. If you are fishing it you better have a trout license in hand.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Johnson Creek is a Type 1 trout stream according to the 2001 Inland Trout and Salmon Guide (which is currently in force).


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yeah so I don't understand what further protection will be granted to this creek by calling it a trout stream. Somebody please explain.


----------



## Fishin' Impossible (Feb 13, 2002)

but if it is considered a "trout stream" then why are they still allowing all the construction jobs around the creek?


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

I know it already has a Type I designation. I don't think flies only includes protection as part of the law. The intent is to protect it for its cold water qualities not to limit trout harvesting, which are essentially all hatchery fish anyway. I'll see if I can find more info.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The good new is (at least for now) the land sale of the 900 acres formerly owned by the City of Detroit has fallen through due to environmental concerns. This should at least delay things up there for a while. I'm not sure if the environmental concerns meant the developer was worried that he was in for a fight over anything he did near the creek or if there are some other pollutants on the property somewhere they thought they'd be liable to clean up.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

I think the new designation is from House Bill 5566 which originally called for an additional 100 miles of special regulation streams. It has been extended to an additional 112 to include Johnson's Creek. This probably includes artificial only, flies only, catch and release, and special limits. Since these wouldn't really impact a stream with little natural reproduction, I hope the benefits come from other protection in the designation. Possibly limiting development for cold water preservation.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

Sorry, that's bill 5556. Here is the amendment:

1. Amend page 4, line 14, after streams. by inserting ANY TROUT STREAM IN A COUNTY THAT INCLUDES A CITY WITH A POPULATION OF 750,000 OR MORE SHALL BE SO DESIGNATED. IN ADDITION,. 2. Amend page 4, line 16, after WHICH by inserting OTHER.


Any trout stream in Wayne County (Johnson Creek) is included.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Woolybugger I don't believe this bill has passed yet.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

Passed in the House (104 to 0) on February 27, 2002, to authorize an increase in the number of trout streams designated by the Department of Natural Resources, from 100 miles to 200 miles of stream. [History, Amendments & Comments] 

The vote was 104 in favor, 0 opposed, 3 excused and 1 not voting
(House Roll Call 149 at House Journal 17)

http://www.michiganvotes.org/bill.asp?ID=7294

Still needs to pass the State Senate.


I don't see how it will protect the stream only the trout. I always thought protecting hatchery trout from overharvesting was secondary to the protection of coldwater streams.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yes obviously if you destroy the habitat, the trout will not live no matter how protected they are. Maybe streams with special regs get more protection against environmental destruction but I doubt it.


----------

